# basic log - Rips, Hyges, GHRP 2, IGF



## gymrat827 (Aug 5, 2013)

Well I have two kits of rips, 60iu of hyges, 1 vial of LR3, 1 vial of DES, 40mg GHRP 2.  I also plan on another buy around x mas time.

I am going to try and get the most out of the GH using the igf/peptides with it.  End results, im looking for muscle gains, and becoming under 9%.  

The rips will be @ 1.5iu, hyges @ 2.5iu, GHRP 2 @ 100mcg, DES @ 80mcg, LR3 @ 60mcg.

Will use peptide 30min pre bed time, GH 5min pre bed.  (rips or hyge).  DES and LR3 will be cycled on and off every 4wks.  1 month on, 1 month off, switching LR3 & DES back and forth.  

Will stay on for 10 months min, will keep a short log.  I plan to give good updates at least once a wk.  Really the goal here is to see how much peptides can push/help the GH out for gains & fatloss.  

I am also going to do little blasts of DES... 80mcg bi lat, pre and post WO.....and maybe an AM dose as well.  I workout at roughly 5pm depending on work.  Ill go through 2-3 vials in 2-3wks.  From all the tests ive seen DES is the most reliable form of IGF.  


Mr GR just bought MS GR a ring and is buying a house, so i would use much more of everything but funds are limited.  I have to put 75% of my pay into our joint acct which im not to thrilled about but oh well.  Ill have to make due with what i have.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 5, 2013)

Pick up some slin bro. I think now would be prime time with that stash of GH you've got.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 5, 2013)

IDK if i can man up to slin...... kinda out of my league, but yea, it would make perfect sense with all the stuff i already have.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 5, 2013)

Congrats on the fiance and the new digs, Bro!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 6, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> IDK if i can man up to slin...... kinda out of my league, but yea, it would make perfect sense with all the stuff i already have.



Shoot slin, eat carbs. Really not that difficult at all really.  Don't rush it.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 6, 2013)

Will u hold my hand??


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 7, 2013)

well ive developed a plan

1st thing AM - 1iu GH

post wo (6-620pm) 100mcg GHRP 2....10 min later, 5iu slin

70g carbs w/ post WO meal, pro between 40-60g.  no fats or under 3g (depending on what i eat i may not be able to avoid)

8pm 1-1.5IU GH

1030pm 100mcg GHRP 2

Than will cycle in the LR3 and DES as stated....one month on, one off.  This will be my 1st time with slin so im waiting to use the LR3/DES til im use to it and know how it will effect my body.

Just waiting for a little bird for the slin.  GH will start today.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't know anything about slin.  I know there is a section on SI on slin.  That section just seems like its not that active.  Is it true that slin use is where the massive muscle gain are made.  I've heard and seen most people warning against its use but I for one would like to understand a great deal more about it.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 8, 2013)

No Mod GRF 1-29 with your GHRP-2? Everyone always says they are synergistic as opposed to additive


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 8, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> I don't know anything about slin.  I know there is a section on SI on slin.  That section just seems like its not that active.  Is it true that slin use is where the massive muscle gain are made.  I've heard and seen most people warning against its use but I for one would like to understand a great deal more about it.



8iu of good GH / 800mg tren / 1g tes / 15iu slin is where great gains are made.  You have to watch out if you are using slin at those type of doses.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 8, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> No Mod GRF 1-29 with your GHRP-2? Everyone always says they are synergistic as opposed to additive



normally yes, but with good GH i see no need.  Rather spend money on more kits.  You still get a good pulse of GH just the the GHRP but you have EXO-GH to inj 15min later that will last way longer then a GHRH/GHRP combo.


----------



## amore169 (Aug 8, 2013)

Will you be adding T-4 to that cycle?  I'm running Pharma grade synthroid @ 50mcg with great results, cause of the HGH will drop your thyroid levels.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 8, 2013)

most likely.... i have a bit of t3 so after a month or so into things ill prolly jump on 25mcg


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 8, 2013)

You have LR3? man ..... I hate you LOL!
I'm tagging along hope this cycle goes well for you GR.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 8, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> You have LR3? man ..... I hate you LOL!
> I'm tagging along hope this cycle goes well for you GR.



thanks man.  I have hi hopes as well


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Aug 9, 2013)

Subscribed and looking forward to following along. If anyone can get good results from Peps it will be you.


----------



## Jada (Aug 9, 2013)

Gym im followin ur log brother, this is going to be a good learning experience for me.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 11, 2013)

im tuned in thanks for sharing.


----------



## creekrat (Aug 12, 2013)

really got me curious.  Can't wait to see how this goes for you. especially first time with slin


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 14, 2013)

slin will come in a few wks.  just getting use to the rips, theres a slight heavy type feeling....tired.  

hyges are pretty much side free


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 15, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> slin will come in a few wks.  just getting use to the rips, theres a slight heavy type feeling....tired.
> 
> hyges are pretty much side free



i was a sleeping mess on the rips


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 15, 2013)

I can't wait to try the seros that just landed on my doorstep this week.....


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 19, 2013)

well i was outta town for the weekend.  So i did 3 or 4IU on thur nite and than 4iu on sunday.  Missed fri/sat.  

body comp is begining to change.  just looking a bit harder in the mirror despite the rip's water gain.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 21, 2013)

started the GHRP 2.  man i forgot what that shit was like.

7-8min post pin, you get light headed, dizzy, almost fucked up...kinda.  Than you sweat, and i mean sweat.  I got out of the shower and just had basket ball shorts on, i was wet.  

than the feeding frenzy starts.  i ate 2 cups of cooked jasmine rice, 1 small container of blueberries, 1.5 chicken breasts ( prolly 18 oz of meat), handful stawberries, 10 oz milk, 1/2 packet plain oatmeal.

LR3 will start next monday


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah, I'm watching too.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 21, 2013)

slin will be on the way in a day or so.  Really wana run the slin/LR3/GHRP together.  post inj eating will to be limited.  My stomach hurt from all the shit i ate last night after the GHRP


----------



## Get Some (Aug 23, 2013)

Didn't read the whole thing because I'm lazy as fuck right now... But make sure you are utilizing the IGF in bilateral injections. It's not 100% necessary but I can tell you from experience its better that way. On the flip side, if you have an asymmetrical chest or other body part, shoot the lagging side only... No joke you'll probably catch it up in 2-4 weeks depending on the discrepancy. Don't listen to people who say igf doesn't act locally. Tell them to research satellite receptors and while they're at it tell them to talk to me. I've got PowerPoint slides on this shit that will blow their mind, just like this....

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BNbMvlPc_7U


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 23, 2013)

Get Some said:


> Didn't read the whole thing because I'm lazy as fuck right now... But make sure you are utilizing the IGF in bilateral injections. It's not 100% necessary but I can tell you from experience its better that way. On the flip side, if you have an asymmetrical chest or other body part, shoot the lagging side only... No joke you'll probably catch it up in 2-4 weeks depending on the discrepancy. Don't listen to people who say igf doesn't act locally. Tell them to research satellite receptors and while they're at it tell them to talk to me. I've got PowerPoint slides on this shit that will blow their mind, just like this....
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BNbMvlPc_7U



will do boss.  thx


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 23, 2013)

anyone wana help on a dosing schedule on the slin/LR3/GH....????

like what to eat and when?  ive researched the piss out of slin and plan to use it post WO, eat, than hit the LR3, eat, and than the GH 1hr pre bed.  with the GHRP 2 coming in 10min before the GH.


----------



## bronco (Aug 24, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> anyone wana help on a dosing schedule on the slin/LR3/GH....????
> 
> like what to eat and when?  ive researched the piss out of slin and plan to use it post WO, eat, than hit the LR3, eat, and than the GH 1hr pre bed.  with the GHRP 2 coming in 10min before the GH.



Interested in this as well


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 26, 2013)

GR thanks for creating this log.  Like many I am following it closely.

Have you considered running your oils (test/tren/ect) with slin & hgh only?

The only reason I ask is that its your 1st slin cycle and with GHRP 2 & LR3 it seems like a lot of moving pieces.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 26, 2013)

well due to the fact i will be eating a steady stream of carbs adding in the GHRP 2 will be tough.

Looks like it will be - GH/Slin/LR3


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 3, 2013)

alright.... well I have a few plans on how I am exactly going to use it.  First just post WO, than after a while exp with it I am going to do pre/post WO.

right now I am pretty much using the ghrp2 about 15 min before the GH. 2x a day. I try to shoot for the time I take a piss about 2-3hr before I get up for work.  around 430am and mid day/pre WO.

taking the dose in the middle of the night, well closer to when you wake up helps with the low amount of natty gh produced 1st thing am.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 5, 2013)

hit the slin for the 1st time post WO last night.  4iu.  Before it i did the GHRP 2, and then between meals about 1.5 hr post slin i did 2iu rips.  

I went heavy on the carbs to ensure things went well.


seeing some basic sides from the rips.  have been at 5 on, 2 off roughly, (travel family cottage on a lake most wk ends) @ 2.5 iu.  Using GHRP 2 @ 120-140mcg 2x 5on, 2off too.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 5, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> GR thanks for creating this log.  Like many I am following it closely.
> 
> Have you considered running your oils (test/tren/ect) with slin & hgh only?
> 
> The only reason I ask is that its your 1st slin cycle and with GHRP 2 & LR3 it seems like a lot of moving pieces.



when i go back on i am going to try and rid some teen gyno.  Ralox/mast/stane/caber - will all be ran alongside 400mg of tes E.  

Once the GHRP 2 is gone, a few 4wks on, 4 off of the slin, and LR3 is gone i am going to than start up the oils.  hopefully will still be able to stay on rips.  

And i am not using the GH/Slin/LR3/GHRP2 all together.  One will always be left out, and ive messed around with peptides for yrs so its really not that much to stay on top of and layout daliy dosing protocol's


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 5, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> well due to the fact i will be eating a steady stream of carbs adding in the GHRP 2 will be tough.
> 
> Looks like it will be - GH/Slin/LR3



What type of slin are you planning on using? And how many days a week are you going to try it?


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 5, 2013)

humalog

3-5 days a wk.  work is busy now


----------



## DJ21 (Sep 9, 2013)

Good info in this thread, subscribed. I'm familiar with gh but not on everything else. Thanks for posting this up GR.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 9, 2013)

Subscribed. I'm very green when it comes to peptides. Everything else I have decent knowledge it.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 9, 2013)

out of 1 vial of GHRP 2.  still get the odd feeling...dizzy, sweating/racing heart beat, hot as hell, than hungry as hell, than ready for a nap post inj

its hard to use when you got shit to do, or if im going to have to drive somewhere.....

But its helping, did it before slin a few times and its great.  makes eating a lot of carbs no problem. The LR3 will start this wk.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 9, 2013)

Great log, stay safe Mate!


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 10, 2013)

busted open a vial of hyges instead of rips.  IDK if im really getting the rip sides but whatever im seeing its mild.  Little more tired and hungry than normal.  Also get sugar/salt attacks at night.

I will literllay kill for a few sugar cookies and a handful of those flat pretzel crackers. But when on slin i can avoid anything bad for 4.5 hrs post and im using log & IM so its the fastest in & out in terms of how i use it and the types of slin available.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 14, 2013)

back on rips, also GHRP 2.  will open a LR3 tomorrow and will still be using the slin 2-4x a wk.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 17, 2013)

How long have you been on slin GR...and what do you notice most with it....?


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 17, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> How long have you been on slin GR...and what do you notice most with it....?



not long.  only used it maybe 6 times.  with how fast it is i need a steady stream of cals/carbs for 2.5 hrs post.  than another small serving at 3.5hrs post.

I am not really seeing sides from the rips, the only thing im getting is a good amount of bloat.  i bet ive put on 6-8lbs in water.  

I eat lots of pro but id say im a slack compared to some here.  If i could get a better handle on my sodium intake i think i could lose half the water but that has yet to happen so far.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 19, 2013)

The rips have put 7lbs of water on me in 5 wks.  With the slin my sugar intake is real high at certain times.  

I have to admit I'm at fault. But it's hard cuz I get cravings for bad stuff, regardless if I was better I would be leaner.  Also tired as hell, all day, everyday.  Even after sleeping ten hours I'm still tired.  

With Hyges I wasn't bloated at all, and there were no cravings.  When I would cheat or eat poorly back than it didn't matter.  No fat gain no water, nothing. 

Still at 2/3 IU 5 on, 2 off and ghrp2 2x ed. Slin 8-10iu 3x a wk,


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 26, 2013)

i went through a vial of hyges in 4 days and took 2 days off rips....just GHRP 2.  lost 6.5lb

I could do a lot better on my salt/sugar intake but wow, rips love the water.


----------



## Azog (Sep 27, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> i went through a vial of hyges in 4 days and took 2 days off rips....just GHRP 2.  lost 6.5lb
> 
> I could do a lot better on my salt/sugar intake but wow, rips love the water.



Curious. My diet and sodium intake are very strict, bit I am wondering if I, too, am holding some Rip water. I'm considering a switch! Cause if I am holding water....I'm gonna look nasty shredded without it .


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 27, 2013)

Azog said:


> Curious. My diet and sodium intake are very strict, bit I am wondering if I, too, am holding some Rip water. I'm considering a switch! Cause if I am holding water....I'm gonna look nasty shredded without it .



take 4-5 days off and see.


----------



## Azog (Oct 1, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> take 4-5 days off and see.



I have myself convinced I will get fat if I ever stop using GH, despite the fact that I am a dieting machine. I am retarded/insane/have issues lol.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 9, 2013)

well things have been derailed.  I had an engagement party, someone rear ended me, than got sick, than got fiancee sick and im still not better (been sick 13 days).  On top of that i detail hi end cars and have had to do 5 of them in the last 6wks or so.  (ea car is 15hr labor, easily but i make lots of coin so i cant pass them up) so ive been as busy as ever.  

So i have not made it to the gym as much as id like to.  One thing ive been feeling/noticed, i am getting pain (not bad, but there) in my arms (bi/tri/forearm), pecs, and calfs when i just flex them, or even at rest.  its odd, mild but you notice it alot because its from a few different muscles.  i have been on only rips for a while, i think the last 20iu i had of hyges i used up over a month ago.

Ive tried to mix in the hyges to keep rip sides down.  I went through 4 kits of hyges over 6 months ago i never had anything like this.  Its not DOMS's, i know that feeling quite well.  This is different, and has only came on in the last month to 5wks. 


Anyone else??


As for the gh cycle per say, the GHRP is worth it to use 15min pre EXO-gh.  it gives a good pulse and is worth the 17 bux for 5mg.  Right now im down to just 40iu rips and will be doing the LR3, slin, and GHRP2, and whats ever left of the rips.  Pretty sure im just going to go down to 1iu ED and then pick up some hyges once im out.  I didnt have any sides with them.

so this wk and next = 
LR3 - 4x a wk
GHRP 1x ED, pre 1iu rips
slin - 3-4x ED, once i get home from the gym, 7iu.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 11, 2013)

anyone have muscle pain, mild??


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 11, 2013)

Why continue to use rips if you are noticing a bunch of bad sides you did not get while running hyges?

If hyges didn't have that hit or miss quality issue then I think they would certainly be more popular then rips.

The sleep thing, being one of the walking dead... I personally would not be able to deal with.
Else I would be running GH now.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 11, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> Why continue to use rips if you are noticing a bunch of bad sides you did not get while running hyges?
> 
> If hyges didn't have that hit or miss quality issue then I think they would certainly be more popular then rips.
> 
> ...



from what i see rips are more potent.  and at similar prices, ill be buying rips in the future.


----------



## amore169 (Oct 12, 2013)

Like my post at the beginning of your thread I been on T4 for I think 2-3 months already and the lethargic feeling that I had almost went away. I been on Rips for over a year and it got to the point that I couldn't do anything cause I was always very tired, I told my Doc about this and he did blood work and my thyroid came back that it was low, so he put me on synthroid, I'm using 50 mcg of Pharma grade and it changed my life, I'm still using Rips at 4 ius 5 days on and 2 off.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 15, 2013)

i have some pharm t4 on the way.  and 2 kits of keifi's.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 17, 2013)

So i have not made it to the gym as much as id like to. One thing ive been feeling/noticed, i am getting pain (not bad, but there) in my arms (bi/tri/forearm), pecs, and calfs when i just flex them, or even at rest. its odd, mild but you notice it alot because its from a few different muscles.


anyone...???


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 25, 2013)

well now on Keifi's.  no GHRP 2.  LR3 2 days a wk @ 150mcg bi lat.  No slin as my schedule is all over the place.  slin will come back soon.


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 26, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> anyone have muscle pain, mild??



Yes, very very mild - like the feeling you get from straining something. Across my upper back and deep into shoulders - like a needle. I would have thought being on GH i would recover faster from workouts, but that does not seem to be the case. Also, i get nagging lower back pain for squats, deads and bent over rows and i was hoping GH would help with that - but no such luck.

Still, its working very nicely with the test and deca to help me slowly put on weight.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 27, 2013)

sfstud33 said:


> Yes, very very mild - like the feeling you get from straining something. Across my upper back and deep into shoulders - like a needle. I would have thought being on GH i would recover faster from workouts, but that does not seem to be the case. Also, i get nagging lower back pain for squats, deads and bent over rows and i was hoping GH would help with that - but no such luck.
> 
> Still, its working very nicely with the test and deca to help me slowly put on weight.





its odd.....not like DOMS, not like an injury... has to be the GH.  

glad im not the only one


----------

